# Bama / Auburn game thread



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

T- 10 minutes till game time.   Here's to a good game and a Bama win

The Mack Daddy game is about to kick off

Roll Tide!!!!!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

The sideline reporterette was 6 inches taller than Saban, and not bad looking either.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Rtr.  

No couch needed!! 

Roll Tide


----------



## mizuno24jad (Nov 29, 2014)

Roll tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Iron Bowl baby.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's time to Roll boys, Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

The west champs have taken the field.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Wth!!!


----------



## Horns (Nov 29, 2014)

What was that?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Apparently they didn't watch the ga game


----------



## Horns (Nov 29, 2014)

Nevermind Bama ball


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Rtr


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

So I say to my wife (who's a Bama fan) "we just need to not turn the ball over the first time we touch it"

and dang......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Td Bama


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Finebaum show on during iron bowl.  Lol


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Barn driving


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Stoopid trip to Lowe's took WAY longer than expected.
glad to see we scored.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Glad to keep them to 3 points.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Bad call

How was that a late hit


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Cooop!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Cooooppeerrrr!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

14-3 Bama


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

*This*



weagle said:


> So I say to my wife (who's a Bama fan) "we just need to not turn the ball over the first time we touch it"
> 
> and dang......[/QUOTE
> Au has had a problem all year with that..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Idiot Eddie Jackson.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Idiot Eddie Jackson.



It was a great pass and reception. Not much eddie could do.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It was a great pass and reception. Not much eddie could do.



I feel better calling him an idiot at that moment


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

YES!!!!
Way to hold defense!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

14-6 Bama.  Late 1st qtr


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Good grief Bama


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Idiot defense.  Pansies


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2014)

Roll Tide Roll!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 29, 2014)

Looks like ya'll do O K there,bammer


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

With our inconsistent offense,  our D should be gassed by the start of the 4th.   Pathetic


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

D already getting gassed.  Sad


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Bamas D going to be wore down in the 2nd half I got a bad feeling about this one for Bamma


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Duke Johnson is back with a vengeance and the Aubs are gashing us with the run game. 
Gotta tighten up and find an answer.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Bamas D going to be wore down in the 2nd half I got a bad feeling about this one for Bamma



Yep


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Inconsistent Offense does not help.   They can score 3 td's in a row then go 50 3 and outs in a row.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Thx black sims.   U idiot


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


>



Lol.  Keep trying while you watch the west champs who will be here in the ATL next Saturday.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yep


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


>



Classic wasn't it


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Thx black sims.   U idiot



Racist.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Racist.



Democrat


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

Keep it up mighty Bama. Plenty of room on the couch.....


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2014)

Here we go...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

16-14 barn


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

roll tide. it aint over. lol.


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

*Games Before*



rhbama3 said:


> Duke Johnson is back with a vengeance and the Aubs are gashing us with the run game.
> Gotta tighten up and find an answer.



Let old Ga roll them up,If they had played like this might have been different.Au playing it up now...


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

36 plays Bammers D have played before the Barns TD... Reminds me of what Gt did to the Dawgs....


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol.  Keep trying while you watch the west champs who will be here in the ATL next Saturday.



I thought Mizzou might not have a chance but the way Bama is playing.....I don't know.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol.  Keep trying while you watch the west champs who will be here in the ATL next Saturday.



Lose this game and Bama will be watching the NC playoffs with FSU, TCU, Baylor, Ohio State from a couch just like this one, just like us UGA fans.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> Lose this game and Bama will be watching the NC playoffs with FSU, TCU, Baylor, Ohio State from a couch just like this one, just like us UGA fans.



Lol.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Reminder for some


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Sacked!!! Wow this thing is getting ugly!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Sacked!!! Wow this thing is getting ugly!!!



Indeed


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Lol.



You're seriously going to give me the beating a dead horse smiley?  You're the pillock who constantly mocked UGA  with the couch reference and their fans in the GT-UGA thread, or were you so drunk you can't remember.


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

44 yards rushing for Bama.....that ain't gonna get it. Ol' Gus might have Sabans number!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> You're seriously going to give me the beating a dead horse smiley?  You're the pillock who constantly mocked UGA  with the couch reference and their fans in the GT-UGA thread, or were you so drunk you can't remember.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

tcward said:


> 44 yards rushing for Bama.....that ain't gonna get it. Ol' Gus might have Sabans number!



Not good at all.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2014)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Bamma forced a punt


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Bamma forced a punt



Headlines for sure


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

Auburn making stupid mistakes and Bama not executing so far.  
Just get us to the 4th within a score.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Y'all wanting a good laugh.   Wait till we start trying to kick field goals.


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 29, 2014)

Bama in the redzone. but I'm surprised and impressed that auburn are in this game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Td Bama


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2014)

Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

21-16 Bama.  Late 2nd qtr


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> Bama in the redzone. but I'm surprised and impressed that auburn are in this game.



I'm not. We're beat up thanks to Miss. State, LSU, and the chop blockers of Western Carolina. The Tide defense has carried the load most of the month.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Eddie Jackson.   Idiot


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Eddie gets burned for the 3rd time tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

That was a bomb


----------



## mizuno24jad (Nov 29, 2014)

You have got to be kidding me! What happened to safetys??


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

23-21 barn


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

Different Au team tonight...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Lol. These idiots gonna get played like fools again they keep this up.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Just throw it against Bama and you'll win.


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

srb said:


> Different Au team tonight...



We are capable of big time play.   We can also look like we haven't practiced in a month.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Son!!! Are you serious?!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Sims just can't handle this stage.  Down goes Bama


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

2nd pick for Sims!


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Again!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

We are an absolute mess.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Holy carp.. Are you kiddin me?


----------



## mizuno24jad (Nov 29, 2014)

Sims is a good athlete but he is a horrible decision maker


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Turnovers, time of possession,  and big plays...


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Holy carp.. Are you kiddin me?



Nope. Auburn's a monster tonight.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Has there been a pooch kick?


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

Come on Bama. This is Auburn. The team Georgia throttled......remember?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

26-21 barn.  Half


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

26/21 the barn


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

very bad clock management.  Should have spiked it.  Must have been on the headset with Mike Smith or Richt.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Is saban loosing his touch.  Is it time to retire???? FIRE??

 He coaches the secondary and they clearly are the weak link for the last two years.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Savannah looks confident


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2014)

Auburn looks to have found something in the deep ball.

This is going to be a good one in the 2nd half.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Has there been a pooch kick?



Yes. First kick of the game


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Is saban loosing his touch.  Is it time to retire???? FIRE??
> 
> He coaches the secondary and they clearly are the weak link for the last two years.



Yes he needs to retire


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

Is it the Kiffen curse?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Yes. First kick of the game


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Is it the Kiffen curse?



Yes. Him and saban.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

We have nobody that can cover Coates and Williams.
How did Auburn ever lose to Texas A&M?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

The D gassed I think Bamma is in trouble


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Down goes Bama.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Played for fools two years in a row


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

Ducks...your new #1.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

tcward said:


> Ducks...your new #1.



Yes


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

If Au had this kind of play against Ga ,Might have had a better game.They are playing tonight..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

I haven't given up hope but we've got ourselves a mess to get out of.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I haven't given up hope but we've got ourselves a mess to get out of.



Ain't gonna happen with sims


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

srb said:


> If Au had this kind of play against Ga ,Might have had a better game.They are playing tonight..



Turn overs and fatigue is is the key... GT did the same thing today.. Doesn't matter what kind of conditioning you have Bammas D has been on the field way too much


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

*This.....*



weagle said:


> very bad clock management.  Should have spiked it.  Must have been on the headset with Mike Smith or Richt.



Mikey Smith
Clueless Arthur Blank


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I haven't given up hope but we've got ourselves a mess to get out of.



Never give up!!! Always a chance!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

well if we do loose at least we made it to the seccg. but im not giving up.


----------



## Bpruitt (Nov 29, 2014)

I hate to see this happen.As annoying as Bammers are the tide was the best chance of stopping FSU from repeating.


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2014)

weagle said:


> very bad clock management.  Should have spiked it.  Must have been on the headset with Mike Smith or Richt.



Easy now. I think Richt kicked the clock management guy off the team. He can't do it all.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey bama. slap a tek avatar on me when you get a chance. maybe that will change the mojo. i owe quack one.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> I hate to see this happen.As annoying as Bammers are the tide was the best chance of stopping FSU from repeating.



All the teams that get in are more than capable of stopping FSU from repeating.  I don't see any way that FSU wins it all.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Hey bama. slap a tek avatar on me when you get a chance. maybe that will change the mojo. i owe quack one.



Me too.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Sims showing he is no QB.  Something more people are getting to see the more games we play.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

M State players are feeling sick right now I'm sure.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm waiting on another Bama turnover.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

well....that sucks.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

There it is..   Sims is done.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Bama D is done too


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm scared of Coker


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

weagle said:


> I'm scared of Coker



What?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

O line not good enough to worry about Coker.  He is a pocket passer and our O line is no good.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Td barn


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

33-21 barn


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> M State players are feeling sick right now I'm sure.



Especially with Baylor squeaking past TT.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Will the sec be represented in the playoff??


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Will the sec be represented in the playoff??



Not if you guys lose.  Unless some craziness happens in the championship games.


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

Staying with Simms ???


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2014)

That's what is bla about this if Au keeps rolling,Sec may be out...Two loss teams.....
Still along way to go .....Au had this kinda play all year they might have been a one lost or none team.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

weagle said:


> Staying with Simms ???


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Not if you guys lose.  Unless some craziness happens in the championship games.



Well we are letting the conference down for sure.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Coop!!!


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

that wasnt a first down


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

and a blocked PAT.....perfect.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

weagle said:


> that wasnt a first down



What was it??


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> and a blocked PAT.....perfect.



That Bama kicking game


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Time to try a zone defense because man to man sure ain't working against the Aub's.


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What was it??



short


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

We will need 48 points to win


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

weagle said:


> short



Hand grenades


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

weagle said:


> We will need 48 points to win



Doubtful


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

They won't overturn this


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> They won't overturn this



I think you are right.  They would have also stuck with it if it was called the other way.

No conclusive evidence.

But this is Tuscaloosa????


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

well...that hurt.


----------



## Bpruitt (Nov 29, 2014)

Roww TYYDE!!!!


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

Bama got took on that one.


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

we'll take that


----------



## Bpruitt (Nov 29, 2014)

Sad faces at the trailer park I bet.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> Sad faces at the trailer park I bet.



Yeah, probably right..   I heard the cables out in auburn.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sometimes all you can do is shake your head.


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

gave away a sure 7 right there


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow...5 fg.  If they could catch some passes in the endzone. ..geesh...this would be ugly for bama.


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

Bama's red zone defense is keeping the Tide in this game.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Coop!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Gonna miss him. Man!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

No mom's, no kid's, no wives..... I'll delete any reference to the above. Y'all know that.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Coop!!!



For Heisman.  He should at the least be in New York.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

We score too quick??  I'll take it of course but ....D needs a break


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Wow...trading fgs for tds...Auburn has gotta find a way to get tds in the redzone.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Carp


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> We score too quick??  I'll take it of course but ....D needs a break



That's why Saban was chewing Kiffin out in the first quarter. .lol...kiffin be like, you want us to score? Or do you want our defense rested and another interception?


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Wow...trading fgs for tds...Auburn has gotta find a way to get tds in the redzone.



yep


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Carp



No thx...Don't eat'em


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

9's a stud.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

We got to hold the edge


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> We got to hold the edge



Marshall looks like a heisman candidate tonight. Passes are killing us.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Want your QB to look like a heisman winner.     ..... Play Bama


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

Nice


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Finally!!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

First mistake Auburn has had on the offensive side since the first possession.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh lord.   What if we have to try a field goal


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

COOP again for a 1st down!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

That was offsides


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh well.  Both moved


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> COOP again for a 1st down!



9 catches for 180...and 3 tds


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> 9 catches for 180...and 3 tds



Dudes a beast.  Our aj green for sure. Def that caliber


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> That was offsides



agreed. 
This gonna be a wild 4th quarter.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Crazy game so far. Been some great football today. Hasn't gone the way I wanted. ...but very entertaining for sure.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Oh well.  Both moved



Aubie was in the neutral zone before Lett moved.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Dudes a beast.  Our aj green for sure. Def that caliber



Deserves a trip to NY.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Aubie was in the neutral zone before Lett moved.



Had they been on the same side of the ball...I'd agree  but I don't think the Aub guy caused the movement.


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Carp



Trout


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Aubie was in the neutral zone before Lett moved.



That's what I was thinking but?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Deserves a trip to NY.



Pretty sure he's going


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

SIMS is in!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Need more of that from sims.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

Strong


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

74 hurt???  That is not good news


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Having a qb that can run is invaluable. Wonder what that is like.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

42-36 Bama


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

tcward said:


> Trout



Catfish


----------



## Horns (Nov 29, 2014)

Jesse & Brent suck. They know everything & root for whoever scores.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> 74 hurt???  That is not good news



He's been playing hurt for weeks.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Horns said:


> Jesse & Brent suck. They know everything & root for whoever scores.



Jesse is the Johnny Miller of CFB.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> He's been playing hurt for weeks.



Yep.   Gotta love the heart that freshman has.  Gonna be a great leader one day


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

sack!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Momentum change


----------



## Horns (Nov 29, 2014)

Big TFL there


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

CKS has made some pretty good halftime adjustments and Aubie is going more conservative on the play calling.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Amari in full beast mode


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Yes!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Td Bama


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Think that'll do it.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

48-36 Bama


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Think that'll do it.




Have you been watching this game. ???  Don't count on it


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

rjcruiser said:


> Think that'll do it.



You kidding? This is Auburn and anything is possible with all the voodoo, juju, lucky horseshoes, etc they always seem to have.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

We need a turn over !!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Like i was saying....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Good grief


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Well...based on the last couple of drives and gus' conservative play calling the last couple of drives....but...he's going back to gutsy plays.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 29, 2014)

If Uga blew out auburn and bama is barely hanging on I guess bama is pretty weak not a number 1 team for sure.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Huge stop


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> If Uga blew out auburn and bama is barely hanging on I guess bama is pretty weak not a number 1 team for sure.



Keep singing crappy top


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

wow. we needed that.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

That was a bad spot.  Don't think he had enough. ..but that ball was stretched further than his feet.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

toyota4x4h said:


> If Uga blew out auburn and bama is barely hanging on I guess bama is pretty weak not a number 1 team for sure.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Bama!


----------



## Old Dead River (Nov 29, 2014)

been a lot more entertaining game than I expected but it looks like it's pretty much over.

the parity in the sec west this year is just amazing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

Henry!!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

And, it's over.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Think Saban did some butt chewing at half


----------



## weagle (Nov 29, 2014)

That's That.

Good Game Bama.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

55-36 Bama


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Dunzo....great game by Bama.

The adjustments they made on both the offensive and defensive sides of the ball. Amazing.  As much as I hate to say it...very talented group of players coached by a very talented group of coaches.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Nov 29, 2014)

48 wasnt going to be enough.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 29, 2014)

Dagger. Great comeback by bama. That's how you step on your rival's throats. Another great Iron Bowl.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Nov 29, 2014)

I can breathe a little now, i think. ROLL TIDE!!


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> the parity in the sec west this year is just amazing.


----------



## lbzdually (Nov 29, 2014)

I missed most of the 2nd half, was watching a movie in our HT room with my kids.  This high a score wasn't expected.  UGA held the Barn to 7 points, I expected a shutout.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I missed most of the 2nd half, was watching a movie in our HT room with my kids.  This high a score wasn't expected.  UGA held the Barn to 7 points, I expected a shutout.



Only thing you should of expected was going to another toilet bowl.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Only thing you should of expected was going to another toilet bowl.



tweren't no call for that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

That's a buncha points.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Roll tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2014)

Both teams are gassed


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 29, 2014)

Cooper will end the regular season with close to 500 yds more than any other SEC WR.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

good game bama. roll tide.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 29, 2014)

get ready for one side kick.


----------



## rjcruiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Bunch of points for sure...but....they came up with redzone stops a bunch of times...5 I think. 

That was the difference maker. Huge adjustments. ..huge defensive stops in the 2nd half.  As much as I wanted to see some of you Bama fans eat trash tonight after the comments made in the GT/UGA thread,  y'all came up with a big win when you needed it. Congrats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm exhausted.
From the depths of despair and almost losing hope to the thrill of victory.
Auburn gave it everything they had.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank God for coach Saban and his whip everybody's butt attitude, especially at home!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just like mud ridin.. You can't lose momentum.. Good game bama.. Congrats


----------



## MadMallard (Nov 29, 2014)

Could not ask for more out of a ballgame. RTR


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats on the win bama....... Cooper was a beast tonight and we had nothing for him............ 365 and counting till we get y'all back at Jordan-Hare.


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

Bama looked unbeatable in the 2nd half. If they play like that for the rest of the season they will be the national champs no doubt. The Seminoles should worry.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 29, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Bama looked unbeatable in the 2nd half. If they play like that for the rest of the season they will be the national champs no doubt. The Seminoles should worry.



But now the question is.....do we have enough left to take out Mizzou? 3 of our last 4 games have been slugfests and it showed tonight along with Auburn just playing lights out on offense till the 2nd half.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 29, 2014)

All is right with the world again! 

Rammer Jammer Auburn! 

Roll Tide!!


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 29, 2014)

Holy Cow...I mean ROLL TIDE!

Depth, Depth, and more depth.
When the switch is turned on, Sims can't be stopped...but Lord I wish he could turn that darn switch on before the game!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 29, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> But now the question is.....do we have enough left to take out Mizzou?



You certainly should. Mizzou is not a strong team.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 30, 2014)

weagle said:


> That's That.
> 
> Good Game Bama.



Tip of the hat to Auburn, Marshall really impressed me with his passing.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

Trailer for rent in Albany tonight.  Lol lol


----------



## Self! (Nov 30, 2014)




----------



## Mako22 (Nov 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> But now the question is.....do we have enough left to take out Mizzou? 3 of our last 4 games have been slugfests and it showed tonight along with Auburn just playing lights out on offense till the 2nd half.



So when my Noles take y'all to the woodshed you can use this as spin for why y'all lost.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 30, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm exhausted.
> From the depths of despair and almost losing hope to the thrill of victory.
> Auburn gave it everything they had.



And that's all u can ask of them.  


I'm disappointed but they didn't just lay down like they have done at times 

T


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2014)

Throwback said:


> And that's all u can ask of them.
> 
> 
> I'm disappointed but they didn't just lay down like they have done at times
> ...



but they lost


----------



## tcward (Nov 30, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> So when my Noles take y'all to the woodshed you can use this as spin for why y'all lost.



Joke of the day......


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats to Bama. 

After a shaky 1st half the Tide came out and played lights out in the 2nd. 

On to next week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 30, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Congrats to Bama.
> 
> After a shaky 1st half the Tide came out and played lights out in the 2nd.
> 
> On to next week.



we played like fsu in the first half


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> we played like fsu in the first half



Yep sure did. A lot of similarities in those 2 teams.

One thing they don't have in common.....A loss


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 30, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> One thing they don't have in common.....A loss



That shows you just how little the committee thinks about FSU.  To put (2) one loss teams ahead of them says a lot.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> That shows you just how little the committee thinks about FSU.  To put (2) one loss teams ahead of them says a lot.



Who cares what the committee thinks? Win out and your in. 

What does Condoleezza Rice know about football?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 30, 2014)

Do you think Rice doesn't know football because she's a woman?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 30, 2014)

Congrats Bama on a well fought game, proud of Au after the terrible game in Athens we rebounded well but in the end the depth is lacking to keep it up I believe . WDE


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 30, 2014)

I didn't get to watch the game live bit did set the DVR and recorded it. Had to go to Bellingrath Gardens in Mobile to check out the Christmas lights. Brownceluse would be proud of me. Probably should go ahead and hand in my man card. Kept up with the score throughout and was not sure that I would watch the recording the way things were going. Bama did come out strong in the second half and took care of business. On to the SECCG. Hopefully big 74 Cam will be available as Mizzu has some great players on the outside. Great game to the Barners, tough fought game.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Nov 30, 2014)

WOW the Iron Bowl is on and you're looking at Christmas Lights, unless this involved someone's dying wish I'd say automatic revoking of the man card


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

fairhope said:


> I didn't get to watch the game live bit did set the DVR and recorded it. Had to go to Bellingrath Gardens in Mobile to check out the Christmas lights. Brownceluse would be proud of me. Probably should go ahead and hand in my man card. Kept up with the score throughout and was not sure that I would watch the recording the way things were going. Bama did come out strong in the second half and took care of business. On to the SECCG. Hopefully big 74 Cam will be available as Mizzu has some great players on the outside. Great game to the Barners, tough fought game.




What?????


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who cares what the committee thinks? Win out and your in.
> 
> What does Condoleezza Rice know about football?



What exactly do you know about football????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What exactly do you know about football????



Sorry for calling out your gal.

The fact that I played the game is more than you can say for some on the panel. 

Other than screaming Roll Tide, Yourself??


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 30, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sorry for calling out your gal.
> 
> The fact that I played the game is more than you can say for some on the panel.
> 
> Other than screaming Roll Tide, Yourself??



Cheerleading doesn't count as playing the game.  Sry


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

Phyllis, is that you?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Phyllis, is that you?





Roll Tide


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 1, 2014)

I had fun


----------

